# HD Homerun Prime + Media extenders



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im thinking of adding an HD HOMERUN PRIME to my system and some of my clients... Anyone using these please comment on your experience ...please include
Your cable provider
Your network equipment 
Media extenders you may be using (XBOX, Ceton, PS3 etc..)
Any issues you have had using this device
Was your cable provider helpful in assisting you or did you have to figure it out yourself...
Other brands of Tuners you may have experience with such as CETON or Hauppauge


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish I could be of some help but I only use the HDHomerun dual tuners as I use them for HD OTA. I can tell you though that I am very happy with them and have zero problems with them. I am sure others will post up to assist you that use the Prime version. :T


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

RTS100x5 said:


> Im thinking of adding an HD HOMERUN PRIME to my system and some of my clients... Anyone using these please comment on your experience ...please include
> Your cable provider
> Your network equipment
> Media extenders you may be using (XBOX, Ceton, PS3 etc..)
> ...


Mediacom
Zoom Cable Modem/wi-fi router
I'm not using any media extenders I'm using PC's 
I figured everything out myself - Cable companies hate it when you return their equipment. Hey all I needed was one cable card from them at $1.99 a month and I'm set. 
You can get all the channels you pay for with the exception of pay-per-view and on-demand. 
I can record and watch different channels. I love it personally. Each tuner to a PC.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

prerich said:


> Mediacom
> Zoom Cable Modem/wi-fi router
> I'm not using any media extenders I'm using PC's
> I figured everything out myself - Cable companies hate it when you return their equipment. Hey all I needed was one cable card from them at $1.99 a month and I'm set.
> ...


Are you using the HD Homerun or one of the Ceton tuners ?


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

RTS100x5 said:


> Are you using the HD Homerun or one of the Ceton tuners ?


HD Homerun Prime. :T


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks - Im sitting on the fence because it has quite a few bad reviews but many of those seem to be related to faulty setup or activation on the part of the cable provider... I did try the Ceton PCI-e 4 tuner PC card about a year ago and it was the worst PC hardware nightmare Ive ever experienced .... The Ceton driver actually corrupted my OS and Windows7 had to be re-installed... that and the Time Warner tech who delivered it forgot the tuning adapter for HD channels and knew absolutely nothing about installing it other than I had to call in to get it authorized....:foottap:


----------



## Gerry1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Comcast Cable
HD homerun Prime
HTPC/WIN7
Windows media Center
no media extenders
- Took two trips to comcast to get a working cable card. They have a special phone # to call for cable card setup - definately need to call that line. They were helpful & got me up & running quickly (once I had a working card). Comcast does not charge a monthly fee for the first card.
Occasionally I lose all channels. Quick fix - open hd prime- setup- advanced - click the repair button- after a couple seconds click apply. 
Nice to have a dvr that you are not paying a monthly fee on. Also a plus is less energy consumption. I leave the htpc in sleep mode. It will wake up & record & go back to sleep!- Comcast dvr's are power hogs. 
Highly reccomended!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Gerry1 said:


> Comcast Cable HD homerun Prime HTPC/WIN7 Windows media Center no media extenders - Took two trips to comcast to get a working cable card. They have a special phone # to call for cable card setup - definately need to call that line. They were helpful & got me up & running quickly (once I had a working card). Comcast does not charge a monthly fee for the first card. Occasionally I lose all channels. Quick fix - open hd prime- setup- advanced - click the repair button- after a couple seconds click apply. Nice to have a dvr that you are not paying a monthly fee on. Also a plus is less energy consumption. I leave the htpc in sleep mode. It will wake up & record & go back to sleep!- Comcast dvr's are power hogs. Highly reccomended!


you are so right about the DVR advantage!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

